# How to change the color and taste of your weed



## dollarbill232007 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi, everyone am new to this site.  I just started growing indoors the plants are about a week in a half old right now.  I wanted to know if there is a way to change the color of my plant while it is still growing?  Also I wanted to know is there a way to change the flavor of your plant also while growing.  I heard you can add juice from any none citirus plant is that true?


----------



## Mutt (Jul 18, 2007)

Nope, color and taste is genetically determined.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 18, 2007)

you can give juice like "Iguana juice" but usually best done a couple of weeks before harvest, or at some point in flower.
hope this helps ya man,   peace and:welcome:to marijuana passion.


----------



## killersmoke (Jul 18, 2007)

after the bud dries u can put it into a ziplock baggie with some lemon peels or orange peels and leave it overnight.it will add flavoring and wieght to the bud


----------



## kriz1199 (Jul 18, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> you can give juice like "Iguana juice" but usually best done a couple of weeks before harvest, or at some point in flower.
> hope this helps ya man, peace and:welcome:to marijuana passion.


 
Iguana juice?...whats that?.... is it drinkable?


----------



## kriz1199 (Jul 18, 2007)

lolol whats if you leave some hawwaiian punch in a ziplock bag .. would it add flaver and weight?.. i mean its liquid ...


----------

